# en son absence, ses fils continuèrent à - anacoluthe ?



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si vous considérez cette phrase correcte,

_Dans son absence, ses fils continuèrent à fréquenter la vermine de la ville._

Est-ce qu'il faut que le sujet de la principale soit le même que celui sous-entendu dans _dans son absence_ ? Je pense qu'il est parfaitement normal que les sujets ne soient pas les mêmes (je voudrais votre indiscutable confirmation ).

Pourtant, si c'est normal d'avoir deux sujet différents, pourquoi il ne faut pas dire, selon ce site Anacoluthe — Wikipédia, _Dans l'attente de votre réponse, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur…_

Y aurait-il quelque chose de différent dans ces deux exemples ?

Mille mercis !


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, la phrase que vous proposez est correctement construite (mais on dit_ en son absence_ et non_ dans_).

La construction critiquée dans la page Wikipédia est_ Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuillez agréer…_ Avec_ je vous prie d'agréer_, il n'y a de toute façon pas de problème.

Cela dit, je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette critique. Pour moi, il y a anacoluthe lorsque le premier élément est verbal (c'est alors que l'on peut parler de "deux" sujets différents, un complément prépositionnel n'a pas de sujet), sous la forme d'un participe présent ou passé:_ En espérant vous rencontrer bientôt, veuillez agréer…_ Notez cependant que beaucoup de ces anacoluthes sont courantes et ne posent pas de problème de compréhension (_Ayant décidé de changer d'orientation, pourriez-vous me conseiller?), _certaines sont même entrées dans l'usage, comme_ L'appétit vient en mangeant. _Critiquer ces tournures relève parfois d'un certain purisme.

A plus forte raison si le premier élément est un complément prépositionnel. A ce compte-là, on ne pourrait plus dire_ Pendant ses vacances, il a beaucoup plu_.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Dans l'attente de votre réponse, *je* vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur…_  ← C'est bien moi (_je_) qui attends la réponse. La phrase est donc correctement construite.
_Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuill*ez* agréer, Monsieur…_  ← Ce n'est pas vous, sujet de l'impératif _veuillez_, mais moi (_je_) qui attends la réponse. Cette phrase est donc une anacoluthe.

_En/Pendant son absence, ses fils continuèrent à fréquenter la vermine de la ville._  Dans cet exemple, il n'y a aucune action (_attente_), seulement la description d'un état (_absence_), donc aucune possibilité d'anacoluthe.



Chimel said:


> Pour moi, il y a anacoluthe lorsque le premier élément est verbal


Non, il suffit qu'il y ait une action dont l'acteur diffère du sujet principal, que cette action soit décrite par un verbe ou par un substantif. Par conséquent, tous les exemples indiqués ne sont pas des anacoluthes :

_Ayant décidé de changer d'orientation, pourriez-vous me conseiller?_  ← C'est une anacoluthe, car ce n'est pas _vous_ qui a décidé de changer d'orientation, mais _je_.
_L'appétit vient en mangeant._  ← Le sujet du participe présent est ici implicitement un _on_ impersonnel, ce qui n'est pas incohérent avec une vérité générale.
_Pendant ses vacances, il a beaucoup plu_.  ← Il n'y a aucune action dans _pendant ses vacances_.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> _Ayant décidé de changer d'orientation, pourriez-vous me conseiller?_  ← C'est une anacoluthe, car ce n'est pas _vous_ qui a décidé de changer d'orientation, mais _je_.


Je ne le contestais pas, je disais simplement que c'est le genre de chose que l'on entend et lit couramment et que cela me semblait être de plus en plus admis par l'usage.



Maître Capello said:


> _L'appétit vient en mangeant._  ← Le sujet du participe présent est ici implicitement un _on_ impersonnel, ce qui n'est pas incohérent avec une vérité générale.


Même en sous-entendant un_ on_ comme sujet du participe présent, ce sujet n'est pas le même que celui de la principale (_l'appétit_). Ne cherchez-vous pas à justifier à tout prix une anacoluthe admise et qui vous "dérange"? 



Maître Capello said:


> Non, il suffit qu'il y ait une action dont l'acteur diffère du sujet principal, que cette action soit décrite par un verbe ou par un substantif.


Cette distinction entre action et état ne me paraît pas toujours très claire. Condamneriez-vous aussi_ Pendant notre retour, il a beaucoup plu_ puisque le retour est une action?


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Ne cherchez-vous pas à justifier à tout prix une anacoluthe admise et qui vous "dérange"?


Pas du tout. Ce n'est tout simplement pas une anacoluthe dans ce cas. Je me moque ici de l'usage ; je ne parle que de syntaxe.



Chimel said:


> Condamneriez-vous aussi_ Pendant notre retour, il a beaucoup plu_ puisque le retour est une action?


Non, car ce n'est pas une anacoluthe ici non plus. Il ne suffit d'ailleurs pas qu'il y ait une action pour que l'on puisse parler d'anacoluthe.

Pour qu'il y ait anacoluthe, il faut que les deux sujets soient personnels et incohérents, avec typiquement une opposition entre la première et la deuxième ou la troisième personne.


----------



## Chimel

Désolé, mais je ne comprends vraiment pas la distinction que vous faites entre_ Dans l'attente d'une réponse, veuillez…_, que vous condamnez comme une anacoluthe, et_ Pendant notre retour, il a plu_, qui n'en serait pas une : dans les deux cas, il y a pour moi une action et un "sujet" (si je reprends votre logique, mais pour moi c'est la forme verbale qui crée un sujet) personnel qui n'est pas le même que celui de la principale: j'attends, nous retournons.

Soit, on n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord sur tout…


----------



## Maître Capello

_Dans l'attente d'une réponse, veuillez…_ → Syntaxiquement, la phrase signifie que c'est *vous* qui est dans l'attente d'une réponse puisque le verbe principal est à la seconde personne de l'impératif (_veuillez_) alors qu'en réalité c'est *je* qui est dans cette attente. C'est cette incohérence qui vaut à cette phrase d'être considérée comme une anacoluthe.

_Pendant notre retour, il a plu_ → Il n'y a pas de sujet personnel dans la principale (puisque c'est un _il_ impersonnel), donc aucun risque d'anacoluthe.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est un premier point que j'allais justement écrire.
Mais il y en a deuxième, plus important. Il me semble que si l'on avait _"Pendant notre retour, veuillez préparer la soupe"_, il n'y aurait pas non plus d'anacoluthe bien qu'on ait un sujet personnel "vous" dans la principale. C'est que "dans l'attente d'une réponse" ne fonctionne pas de la même manière que "pendant notre retour". Le premier implique un sujet "je" en attente car moi seul attends ; le second est parfaitement neutre et ne s'applique pas qu'à "nous", l'intervalle de temps est défini et vaut pour tout le monde !


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> _"Pendant notre retour, veuillez préparer la soupe"_, il n'y aurait pas non plus d'anacoluthe bien qu'on ait un sujet personnel "vous" dans la principale.


 En effet.


----------



## Chimel

Ces arguments me semblent construits pour justifier les exemples en question, mais ils n'ont pas à mes yeux de valeur générale: quelle règle générale et "objective" pourrait-on avancer pour distinguer une anacoluthe provoquée par un complément circonstanciel?

Je vais peut-être fournir moi-même la corde pour me pendre : la différence ne tiendrait-elle pas à la présence ou non (dans le complément) d'un élément qui se réfère à une personne autre que le sujet et qui évite ainsi toute ambiguïté? En l'occurrence ici un adjectif possessif:_ en son absence, ses fils continuèrent… Pendant notre retour, veuillez…
_
A contrario, cet élément est absent dans_ Dans l'attente d'une réponse, veuillez…_ On peut donc penser que c'est le sujet du verbe, le vous implicite, qui attend. Si on pouvait dire_ Dans mon attente, veuillez…_ il n'y aurait pas d'anacoluthe, mais cette tournure n'est pas correcte. 

Je persiste néanmoins à penser que cette faute de construction est bénigne.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Pour qu'il y ait anacoluthe, il faut que les deux sujets soient personnels





Maître Capello said:


> Il n'y a pas de sujet personnel dans la principale (puisque c'est un _il_ impersonnel), donc aucun risque d'anacoluthe


Il peut y avoir anacoluthe avec un verbe impersonnel.
_*Arrivé au sommet de la montagne, il tonne.
*_
La logique syntaxique voudrait que ce soit l’alpiniste qui tonne  > pas d’anacoluthe ; pourtant, ici il est question du tonnerre > anacoluthe, qui ne fait plus de doute si le participe passé n’est plus au masculin singulier :
_*Arrivée au sommet de la montagne, il tonne*._



Maître Capello said:


> seulement la description d'un état (_absence_), donc aucune possibilité d'anacoluthe.


Il peut y avoir anacoluthe avec un état.
_*Fatigué, la mère envoie son enfant au lit*._



Maître Capello said:


> Pas du tout. Ce n'est tout simplement pas une anacoluthe dans ce cas. Je me moque ici de l'usage ; je ne parle que de syntaxe.


Syntaxiquement, on est pourtant bien en présence d’une anacoluthe.
Ainsi que l’a indiqué Chimel, selon la logique syntaxique le sujet attendu de _en mangeant_ est _appétit_, et non _on_ : il y a donc bien anacoluthe, puisque rupture entre le sujet logique / attendu et le sujet sous-entendu.



TristánFarias said:


> Dans son absence, ses fils continuèrent à fréquenter la vermine de la ville.





Chimel said:


> Pendant ses vacances, il a beaucoup plu





Chimel said:


> Pendant notre retour, il a beaucoup plu


Ici, il ne peut y avoir anacoluthe, puisque la présence des possessifs ôte toute ambiguïté sur le sujet :
*Pendant son absence / ses vacances *: le sujet de l’absence / des vacances est _il/elle_.
_*Pendant notre retour*_ : le sujet du retour est _nous_.
Avec _dans l’attente_, l’article défini ne permet pas d’indiquer qui est le sujet de cette attente et à défaut de cette information, la logique syntaxique commande qu’il soit celui du sujet de la principale, soit : _vous_.
Si on remplaçait l’article par le possessif de la première personne du singulier, la phrase ne serait certes toujours pas acceptable en « bon » français, mais il n’y aurait plus d’anacoluthe :
_*Dans mon attente de votre réponse, veuillez, etc*.

_
*Edit *: je découvre le dernier message de Chimel qui a été posté pendant que je rédigeais le mien et je vois que la dernière partie de mon post rejoint l'analyse de Chimel.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Il peut y avoir anacoluthe avec un verbe impersonnel.
> _*Arrivé au sommet de la montagne, il tonne.*_


Effectivement, mais uniquement parce que le verbe _tonner_ peut aussi être personnel, contrairement à _pleuvoir_ (tout au moins quand on dit _il pleut_).



k@t said:


> Il peut y avoir anacoluthe avec un état.
> _*Fatigué, la mère envoie son enfant au lit*._


Qui dirait une telle phrase ? Je ne vois aucun francophone dire une telle chose… Par ailleurs, les genres étant différents, il n'y a pas de risque de confusion. Ce serait différent avec deux noms de même genre : _Fatiguée, la mère envoie sa fille au lit._ Mais encore une fois, cela reste une anacoluthe toute théorique car je ne vois aucun francophone dire cela pour suggérer que ce serait la fille qui serait fatiguée plutôt que la mère.



k@t said:


> Ainsi que l’a indiqué Chimel, selon la logique syntaxique le sujet attendu de _en mangeant_ est _appétit_, et non _on_ : il y a donc bien anacoluthe, puisque rupture entre le sujet logique / attendu et le sujet sous-entendu.


L'appétit ne pouvant manger, je ne vois pas trop comment il pourrait y avoir une quelconque confusion dans _L'appétit vient en mangeant._ Comme le dit l'article de Wikipédia (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> Toute anacoluthe produit une perturbation de la compréhension immédiate.
> En tant que faute de construction de la phrase, l'anacoluthe se caractérise par une rupture logique dans le propos, une ambiguïté involontaire sans bénéfice stylistique.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> k@t a dit: ↑
> 
> 
> 
> Il peut y avoir anacoluthe avec un état.
> _*Fatigué, la mère envoie son enfant au lit*._
> 
> 
> 
> Qui dirait une telle phrase ? Je ne vois aucun francophone dire une telle chose… Par ailleurs, les genres étant différents, il n'y a pas de risque de confusion. Ce serait différent avec deux noms de même genre : _Fatiguée, la mère envoie sa fille au lit._ Mais encore une fois, cela reste une anacoluthe toute théorique car je ne vois aucun francophone dire cela pour suggérer que ce serait la fille qui serait fatiguée plutôt que la mère.
Click to expand...

Cela nous rappelle l'étrange anacoluthe de La Fontaine :
_Et, pleurés du Vieillard, il grava sur leur marbre
Ce que je viens de raconter. _
Ce qui fait qu'une anacoluthe risque d'être ambiguë, c'est quand elle est construite avec un participe présent ou passé en début de phrase, ou une construction équivalente : de telles constructions ont un support nominal ou pronominal (sujet implicite) , et il est conseillé pour la bonne compréhension de la phrase complète que ce support nominal soit le même que le sujet de la phrase.
À cet égard "Dans l'attente de votre réponse" est équivalent à "Attendant votre réponse", et a comme "sujet" implicite de l'action d'attendre "moi" ; d'où le choc syntaxique si c'est suivi de "veuillez".
"Pendant mon absence" n'a aucun "sujet" implicite, parce que, ainsi que MC l'a relevé plus haut, il n'y a aucune action ou état personnel. Donc pas d'anacoluthe possible.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> L'appétit ne pouvant manger, je ne vois pas trop comment il pourrait y avoir une quelconque confusion





Maître Capello said:


> Par ailleurs, les genres étant différents, il n'y a pas de risque de confusion


L’anacoluthe ne se définit pas par sa difficulté à être comprise, mais par une incorrection / une rupture grammaticale ; et l’impersonnalité du verbe, l’état (vs l’action), pas plus que la différence des genres ne sont des critères pertinents pour la définir.

Ainsi que l’a souligné Chimel, dans de nombreux cas, la compréhension est peu voire pas altérée du tout, c’est le cas pour _l’appétit vient en mangeant_ (également _la fortune vient en dormant_) ou encore pour la formule de politesse, ce qui fait que bien qu’anacoluthes strictement parlant la première est acceptée par tous, la deuxième, bien que toujours critiquée par les puristes, est fréquente dans l’usage (à l’instar de bien d’autres).

---------------


Maître Capello said:


> Effectivement, mais uniquement parce que le verbe _tonner_ peut aussi être personnel, contrairement à _pleuvoir_ (tout au moins quand on dit _il pleut_).


Il y en a d’autres _: il souffle, il tempête_, etc.
Par ailleurs, une phrase du type : *En sortant, il pleuvait*, que l’on trouve y compris à l’écrit (voir des exemples ici), n’est en toute rigueur – en tout purisme - pas bien formée. Il faudrait idéalement dire quelque chose comme : _Quand nous sommes sortis / Quand je suis sorti / etc., il pleuvait_.



Maître Capello said:


> Qui dirait une telle phrase ? Je ne vois aucun francophone dire une telle chose


Elle me semble à peine différente de celle de La Fontaine.
_Et pleurés du Vieillard, il grava sur leur marbre / Ce que je viens de raconter_
Je ne sais pas pour un lecteur contemporain de La Fontaine (époque où la règle de la coréférence n’existait pas, me semble-t-il), je ne sais pas pour mes contemporains, mais pour ce qui me concerne, j’ai un petit sursaut à la lecture de cette phrase : j’attends un pluriel coréférent de _pleurés_ et non un singulier coréférent de _Vieillard_.

Pas non plus de celle que Wikipédia attribue à Robert Sabatier.
_Bien rincé, la mémé mettait le beurre dans la baratte._

Et que dire de l’exemple donné par Larousse ! _Rentré chez lui, sa femme était malade._

Dans ces exemples, et ceux qui ont été précédemment donnés, c’est la règle qui veut qu’il y ait coréférence entre le sujet de la principale et le sujet sous-entendu qui a été enfreinte. Il existe d’autres types d’anacoluthes, le zeugme par exemple, où on peut trouver des états :
_Il est triste et dans sa chambre.
Drapé dans sa dignité et sa couverture, il sort._


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Ainsi que l’a souligné Chimel dans de nombreux cas, la compréhension est peu voire pas altérée du tout, c’est le cas pour _l’appétit vient en mangeant_ (également _la fortune vient en dormant_) ou encore pour la formule de politesse, ce qui fait que bien qu’anacoluthes strictement parlant la première est acceptée par tous, la deuxième, bien que toujours critiquée par les puristes, est fréquente dans l’usage (à l’instar de bien d’autres).


Il y a trois bonnes raisons pour ne pas sentir une anacoluthe, pas forcément toutes impliquées ici : d'une part la force de l'habitude, d'autre part le fait que le gérondif soit ou ne soit pas en tête de phrase**, et en troisième part, le fait que le gérondif, comme l'infinitif, se prête assez bien à un sujet implicite en "on", qui élimine la confusion. C'est la même chose avec une phrase comme "Le temps est trop chaud pour travailler". On comprend immédiatement que ce n'est pas le temps qui travaille !***

** La plupart des anacoluthes critiquées commencent par le participe ou la construction équivalente. 
Souvent, on ne songerait même pas à mettre ce participe ou construction équivalente après la proposition qui contient le verbe. On écrirait (mal) "_Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuillez recevoir mes salutations" _mais on n'écrirait même pas _"Veuillez recevoir mes salutations, dans l'attente de votre réponse"._
Du reste, la place de cette construction peut modifier le sens :
_En train de manger, il m'a aperçu ≠ il m'a aperçu en train de manger_

***Dans ce dernier exemple, la phrase est plutôt plus claire si la construction est en tête de phrase : _Pour travailler, il fait trop chaud._


----------



## k@t

TristánFarias said:


> Je pense qu'il est parfaitement normal que les sujets ne soient pas les mêmes


Oui bien sûr, c’est un fait banal que la subordonnée et la principale (ou l’indépendante et son complément circonstanciel) aient des sujets différents, à condition qu’ils soient explicites.



TristánFarias said:


> Est-ce qu'il faut que le sujet de la principale soit le même que celui sous-entendu dans _dans son absence_ ?


(En l’occurrence, ce n’est pas une principale, c’est une indépendante, mais c’est ici un détail.)
Du fait de la présence du possessif, le sujet n’est plus sous-entendu. C’est quand le complément ne porte aucune marque de la personne (ce qui est le cas avec les participes présents et passés, les infinitifs, les substantifs verbaux déterminés par un article), qu’à défaut, c’est le sujet exprimé dans la principale (s’il y a une proposition subordonnée), dans l’indépendante (s’il n’y a pas subordonnée – c’est le cas par exemple de la formule de politesse : _Dans l’attente de votre réponse_ n’est pas une proposition subordonnée) qui détermine celui du complément.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> TristánFarias a dit: ↑
> Est-ce qu'il faut que le sujet de la principale soit le même que celui sous-entendu dans _dans son absence_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> Du fait de la présence du possessif, le sujet n’est plus sous-entendu.
Click to expand...

Peut-on parler de "sujet" ici ?


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Peut-on parler de "sujet" ici ?


Ce terme est d’un emploi délicat aussi bien parce qu’il est polysémique (parle-t-on du sujet sémantique, syntaxique, thématique, etc. ?), que parce qu’il ne se laisse pas facilement définir même quand on se limite à une de ses acceptions.

Cela dit, si dans le cadre de cet échange on utilise cette notion pour _Dans l’attente de votre réponse _(=_ Pendant que X attend votre réponse_), je ne vois pas très bien pourquoi on ne l’accepterait pour _Pendant son absence_ (= _Pendant qu’il est absent_).

On pourra éventuellement préférer la notion extra-linguistique de _référent _: du fait de la présence du possessif, le référent de _Pendant son absence_ est grammaticalement parfaitement identifié et identifiable ( > *pas d’anacoluthe*), contrairement à celui de _Dans l’attente de votre réponse_, qui est contextuellement/sémantiquement/pragmatiquement parfaitement identifiable, mais non identifié grammaticalement. Grammaticalement, il devrait être identifié comme _vous_ et non comme _je_ ( > *anacoluthe*, puisque même si le sens est facilement accessible, il y a rupture grammaticale entre « sujet / référent » grammaticalement attendu et  « sujet / référent » sémantiquement défini).


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> la différence ne tiendrait-elle pas à la présence ou non (dans le complément) d'un élément qui se réfère à une personne autre que le sujet et qui évite ainsi toute ambiguïté? En l'occurrence ici un adjectif possessif:_ en son absence, ses fils continuèrent… Pendant notre retour, veuillez…_


Je pense en effet que c'est un point essentiel. Si le possessif qualifie le sujet, il lève toute ambiguïté quant à son identité, ce qui évite l'anacoluthe.



k@t said:


> _Et pleurés du Vieillard, il grava sur leur marbre / Ce que je viens de raconter_
> Je ne sais pas pour un lecteur contemporain de La Fontaine (époque où la règle de la coréférence n’existait pas, me semble-t-il), je ne sais pas pour mes contemporains, mais pour ce qui me concerne, j’ai un petit sursaut à la lecture de cette phrase : j’attends un pluriel coréférent de _pleurés_ et non un singulier coréférent de _Vieillard_.


Preuve en est que cette anacoluthe ne se dirait pas en français moderne.



k@t said:


> Pas non plus de celle que Wikipédia attribue à Robert Sabatier.
> _Bien rincé, la mémé mettait le beurre dans la baratte._
> 
> Et que dire de l’exemple donné par Larousse ! _Rentré chez lui, sa femme était malade._


Ces exemples d'anacoluthe me surprennent, tant ils me semblent étranges et improbables.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Preuve en est que cette anacoluthe ne se dirait pas en français moderne.


Ça ne prouve pas grand-chose, hormis peut-être qu’il me semble que vous réservez la qualification d’anacoluthe aux seules anacoluthes « bénignes » (pour reprendre le terme employé par Chimel).

J’ai la même réaction de « sursaut » avec la phrase de Sabatier, celle de Larousse, d’autres que l’on peut trouver sur le Net dans les articles consacrés à ce sujet, d’autres que je peux lire ou entendre régulièrement, celle encore que l’on trouve sous la plume de Sartre (dans _Les Mots_) :

_Jeune professeur encore célibataire, une jolie vieille dame me louerait une chambre confortable qui sentirait la lavande et le linge frais._



Maître Capello said:


> Ces exemples d'anacoluthe me surprennent, tant ils me semblent étranges et improbables.


Eh oui, parce qu’elles sont moins « bénignes » que d’autres ; ça ne les fait pas moins anacoluthes pour autant.


----------

